# Collected my M3 today



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

*Dealer & Collection Experience*

I have been dealing with Richard Clark of BMW Leeds. Richard has been friendly, helpful and, in comparison to most main dealer sales people, reasonably knowledgeable. Often they struggle as unlike we who are sufficiently into cars to join forums, they rarely have the same degree of interest.

My only criticism of Richard is his responses to specific questions I have asked via email. I have invariably had to follow up with phone calls. Clearly dealers still prefer to deal with clients via phone.

The collection experience today was excellent. The car was in the collection bay in the window and parked at a sufficiently jaunty angle for it to look fantastic. A friend who came with me (S4 Cab driver) summed it up with words only suitable for the flame room!

I went in and immediately began examining the car. The paintwork, in Alpine White, was spotless and the car was extremely well presented especially considering I had given them strict instructions to jet rinse the car only and not wash or dry it. I was pleasantly surprised at how good the car looked on the stock 18s too!

There was little paperwork to do due to there being no finance on the car although the usual silly negotiations on GAP insurance took place. Didnâ€™t take long and the premium was soon halved. Annoying how they ask for silly money and drop by so much without any hard negotiation? Trying to rip you off if there is so much margin they will drop so easily IMO.

Richard then proceeded to go through all the equipment on the car and spent a good hour explaining how everything worked including pairing my phone with the Bluetooth, sorting my USB stick and setting up the M Dynamic settings as well as the rest of the I Drive settings.

Once completed Richard drove the M out of the collection bay and handed me the keys. We went for a familiarisation drive and he filled the car up with high octane. He went through some final aspects of the car and then I dropped him off back at the dealers. After a shout of 'be careful and dont forget the run in period' from Richard I was off!

Overall the whole experience was excellent. No surprises, everything as agreed and planned and spot on. I got some freebies including a very nice carbon key ring and a brolly too!

*Exterior*

The car looks fantastic. Simple as that. Any concerns I had about it looking meaty were unfounded, it has real presence. The Alpine White paintwork has had me nervous since I confirmed my order but now itâ€™s sat in my garage Iâ€™m really happy with my choice.

Comments had been made about the exhaust showing and again, in reality, you just donâ€™t see it.

A few words sum up the exterior looks. Aggressive, sleek, purposeful, muscular. All these words occur. The combination of Alpine White and the CF roof with black detailing in high gloss shadow just works so well and the dark stock 18s have convinced me that matt black Breyton GTS Race 19s will look great!

It isnâ€™t â€˜prettyâ€™ like the TT was though. Thatâ€™s for sure. It seems more grown up and I feel like Iâ€™m in a car that has been designed around driving rather than just designed. My old TT, which was particularly good looking even amongst TTs will always hold a place in my heart, I think this M3 will hold a place in my loins!

Puddle lights and angels look great!

*Interior*

Bear in mind this is my first BMW so Iâ€™m not making any comparisons to other BMWs. For me itâ€™s all new.

Getting into the car is entertaining in itself due to the comfort access (see below). Dropping into the seats the first thing you notice is how comfortable the seats are. How they are firm yet still soft and cosy I donâ€™t know. The second is the handy gadget that 'hands' you the seat belt. Nice touch!

The interior of the M3, especially in all black as my car is, is an understated but cosseting place to be. Quality exudes but donâ€™t expect fancy fittings or trinkets. The materials are second to none and everything is a pleasure to touch.

The steering wheel is perfect. Anyone who has stated the wheel is too thick must have small hands! Driving position is spot on, certainly not too high.

I Drive is easy to use in my opinion although Iâ€™m quite IT literate. My wife will never drive the car and thatâ€™s probably a good thing, she probably couldnâ€™t get it to go truth be known!

Nice touches include the start button. Ok itâ€™s a gimmick but it adds to the â€˜sports carâ€™ experience. Add to that the mood lighting which looks great and also the dashpod which, with a moving red line and moving cruise control indicator dial and itâ€™s a really pleasant place to be.

I particularly like the 8 programmable buttons on the dash and the one on the steering wheel. I can set any shortcut to each including things like most frequent dials from my phone. Excellent!

The bonnet bulge is very noticeable. For me it adds to the drama although someone less in touch with their inner 14 year old might feel it a little OTT.
Conveniences are aplenty with 4 cup holders, fold out storage in the doors and an additional can holder with cooling as well as other features.

*Options*

EDC

A must. You can really feel the difference. My M Dynamics button activates 2 LEDs and the Power LED and, along with the other settings both myself and my passenger for the afternoon could physically feel the change in the car. It kind of, hmm, hunkers down. Everything becomes more alert and tight and it is very, very noticeable. I swear the car gives me a little push in the back when I switch to M Dynamic from full comfort settings. It is quite strange, like changing cars without getting out.

Handling wise the difference is very apparent and satisfying.

Comfort Access

This means my key stays in my pocket. I walk up to the locked car and grab the handle. The car recognises the key in my pocket and lets me in. Once in I press the start button and away I go.

Getting out I just close the door and stroke a touch sensitive area of the handle which locks the car.

Love it!

Adaptive Headlamps

Curry and a bottle of wine called so I havenâ€™t driven it at night yet so no comments on these yet.

Hi Fi Sys Prof DSP, DAB & USB

I bought a 16gb Corsair USB Stick and plugged it into the car. Worked 1st time and I can browse the directories on the stick easily with the I Drive and select albums or tracks without any hassle at all. Sound quality is excellent although itâ€™s possible to spend a week messing with the settings in I Drive.

DAB radio is so crisp and clear on my home system that I just had to have it in the car and Iâ€™m not disappointed.

The upgraded speaker system is crisp, clear and rattle free. The range is excellent. Volume capabilities exceed my desire for people to hear my music choices and making use of the user definable speed controlled volume means I get perfect sound all the time.

Storage Pack

This options adds storage nets, a curry hook and various other odds and sods. A cheap option and useful although not essential. The storage net held my laptop bag in place throughout 50 spirited miles on North Yorkshireâ€™s country roads and it was pleasing not to hear it banging about.

Heated Seats

Not tried yet.

Carbon Leather

Looks great, understated but classy. I did consider the optional piano trim but the fear of a scratch put me off.

Voice Control/Bluetooth

Bluetooth system worked first time and is spot on. Clear, easy to use and voice activation works with it.

Voice activation worked fine when Richard from BMW did it showing me the ropes but I think I need to read the manual as Iâ€™m not having the same success. Could be my accent!!

Based on the demonstrations which showed it can manage use of comms, stereo and satnav I think it will become something i cant live without.

High Gloss Finish

A luxury. I think it looks great but your average Joe wouldnâ€™t notice if you showed them your car without and mine with.

Sun Protection Glass

I think this adds to the looks on an AW car but whether I would bother on any other colour Iâ€™m not sure. Again I added this for looks as per high gloss. Judge for yourself in the pictures.

Floor Mats

Â£75, rip off. Wont last long with heel toeing so Ive bought some cheap 
rubber ones to sit on top.

*Driving*

Right, onto the good stuff!

Iâ€™m restricted to 5000rpm at the moment for running in purposes.

Over 100 miles today Iâ€™ve taken in 10 miles of motorway, 5-6 roundabouts of varying sizes, 20 miles of city roads and some 70 miles of country roads.

The facility to change the settings on the car with the press of a single button means the car is a pussycat in town, a quiet cruiser on the motorway and a complete monster on country roads. Even with limited revs to use Ive had the tail out today on corners and roundabouts and itâ€™s just sooooo simple to hold and control. I havenâ€™t stopped grinning all day.
The engine and exhaust noise is exhilarating. It has the usual V8 rumble but there is an additional metallic raspiness that really makes the hairs on my neck stand up.

*Criticisms*

Clearly I am very impressed with the car. What would I criticise? The dealers reluctance to throw in some freebies until nagged on what is a Â£57K car for one. Â£75 for mats for two. What else? Not a lot really, I cant fault the handover. The car itself is everything and more than I imagined.
I think the factory 19 inch wheels are downright boring compared to some of the Audi wheels available at the moment but as I didnâ€™t go for them all that has meant is a little more cost and some waiting for my Breyton GTS Race rims in matt black.

I think one thing I would say is that for me, the multitude of settings possible in the car adds interest but for someone less anal and less interested in gadgets it could prove frustrating. Too many choices can be daunting.

Hope that made for a half interesting read. Sorry if Ive rambled, knackered and had a bottle of wine. 

Photos....


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats Rich, nice write up and I'll see it next Friday anyway. It looks mint and certainly the right colour combo IMO.

I love getting new cars and a little jealous.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

that is lovely car! great write up, tell you what the car suits the house very well too...

congratulations


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

zedman said:


> that is lovely car! great write up, tell you what the car suits the house very well too...
> 
> congratulations


Matches my bike too. Sad, sad little man that I am. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very....Very....Nice 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

About bloody time :roll:

Cracking looking car - enjoy 8)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I see one on my way home from work sometimes, and it certainly makes me want to swap drives, cos it looks like the dogs danglies.

Great write up and pics ENJOY :!:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It does suit the house, as said before.

I'm not getting this whole 'white' thing at the moment, but concede, that your M3 looks alright.

I was in North Yorkshire last week, stayed in Hutton Rudby. There are some lovely roads around there. Wish I had the Cayman S still. However, what I did notice was an awful lot of Boxsters. That certainly seems to be the performance car of choice in your neck of the woods, Rich. Am I right, do you notice a lot of Boxsters too?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> It does suit the house, as said before.
> 
> I'm not getting this whole 'white' thing at the moment, but concede, that your M3 looks alright.
> 
> I was in North Yorkshire last week, stayed in Hutton Rudby. There are some lovely roads around there. Wish I had the Cayman S still. However, what I did notice was an awful lot of Boxsters. That certainly seems to be the performance car of choice in your neck of the woods, Rich. Am I right, do you notice a lot of Boxsters too?


Saw a couple in the distance in my rear view mirror yesterday. Couldnt tell if they were Caymans or Boxsters at that distance though. ;-)

Been up since 6 (child) in the garage messing with the gadgets (darent take her out as I was suppin wine till gone 2) and discovered a few really nice touches.

1. The 8 shortcut buttons on the dash are touch sensitive. I was thinking they would be a pain as I wouldnt remember which had what on but if a brush them with my finger tabs come up on screen showing me what the buttons are for. Currently programmed for top 3 DAB radio stations, Home and Office destinations on the nav and top 3 numbers I dial. Brilliant.

2. It will take time to learn all the voice commands but after reading the manual (a first!) I've realised you can just say 'Option' and it reads out the options to me. Then I just say what I want. Eventually I'll remember it.

3. Sound system is absolutely spot on. I downloaded a load of new stuff this week and burned it to the 16gb Corsair stick. Listening to Fat Boy Slim this morning whilst messing about with it demonstrated the sound quality.

4. Programmed a laid back driving position for motorways into the seat memory and also a more upright position for when I'm giving it the beans. The bolsters are electric and the whole seat just tightens up when I go into the 2nd, Brilliant. Also the electric lumbar isnt a slight nudge in the back as Ive witnessed in previous cars but a really adjustable, solid lumbar that makes a real difference.

5. I was under the impression there was just one DVD slot in the dash for the Nav DVD but discovered there is also a CD drive just above it. Ricky Gervais 'Fame' is in there now for when I dont want Radio or Music on!

6. Sat in the garage I cant seem to get the adaptive lights to move but I saw em working before I collected the car. Probably not set it upright.

Had a nice call from the bloke that bought the TT saying how much he liked it and that he had spoken to Dave at the TT Shop too which was nice. Hopefully see him at the summer TTOC meet.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Very Nice Rich  
Good write up and you must agree with me! it is better with pictures!  :lol:

Now can we have some pics of your bike! :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> Very Nice Rich
> Good write up and you must agree with me! it is better with pictures!  :lol:
> 
> Now can we have some pics of your bike! :roll:


It's in the garage on a rack in the background m8. :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

I know! but my eyesite is not that good! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

M T Pickering said:


> I know! but my eyesite is not that good! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Dont have any specific photos but tis a Cayote Smack Daddy like this..










It's like a snooker table round here but there is a nice big wood called Gascoigne Wood 2 miles away (full of deer) where me and my lads go with the bikes every weekend. Bloody good for em, get em off the damned DS and Wii!

Right I'm getting off the PC to go and play with the computer in the car again, err, damn. :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Rich :wink: I knew you would oblige! looks like a nice bike  
If you ever fancy meeting in the middle! there are some bumps just behind Pocklington! :lol:

Now GO and play with yer car! :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lovely Rich 

I think the adaptive headlamps only move if you're moving - at least that's how they worked on my 5.

Very interesting about the 8 touch sensitive buttons - I was wondering the same as you, how would I remember what each was for! Great touch.

Regarding lack of freebies, I'm guessing you drove hard for the best discount - what would you rather have, more money in your pocket or some stuff they can't get rid of 

Enjoy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very Very nice indeed Leg, bet you can't wait to open the taps once fully 'run in' :twisted:


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautifull looking car mate color is spot on, bet your enjoying playing with it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very very nice.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice indeed, Rich. 

When you have time, can we have some pics of the interior?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice :wink: The adaptive headlights only work on the move and only up to 110kph, on the A5 anyway. So when its run in Rich your adaptive lights aint goona be no good if its the same as the Audi 

Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done Rich, you made it!

You thought and planned this out to the enth degree and it shows. I know that in the next couple of months after the Breyton wheels have been fitted and Dave has done his magic on it then you will be even happier than you are now (especially with a few more miles under your belt to loosen it up and take advantage of that power).

Nice one fella and all credit to you, lovely house, stunning car. You should be very proud and I'm sure you are. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Very nice indeed, Rich.
> 
> When you have time, can we have some pics of the interior?


Sorry, been out err, 'running it in'. Will get some tomorrow. It's filthy, white suits dirt! 

Nearly re designed the bodywork on this chicane a few miles from my house. :lol:










PS. Cheers Graham. Chuffed to join the V8 club.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Car looks 8) Leg.

White is definitely the best colour for the M3, really highlights the bonnet nostrils and subdues the bulge (not a fan to be honest).

Can't wait to see it on the Breytons, it's gonna look fantastic


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Limited to 'just' 5,000rpm,.....what a bummer


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful car Leg!! 8) 
Got a spin out in my neighbours M3 a few weekends ago and was really impressed. 
Looking forward to seeing the new alloys on yours!
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Great car! Is it just me though that thinks front and rear spoilers really don't look right , they look like an after market add on, or someones tried to hard in the design process :? .


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed, Rich.
> ...


If it's the one through the woods towards Wistow/Selby (Scalm Lane) I've been down that drive a few times in the past. lol


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Cool car, fantastic choice. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ResB said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


It is. Gotta watch out for deer through the woods eh!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted before but you might like

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=51992


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OMG! What a car!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave is coming on Thursday. After he does ResB's car and another he is doing the m3 on saturday!


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Great car you have chosen.
I've seen a few new M3's now.They look great in white and 
Silverstone II not sure about red though.I remember reading 
about someone who ordered a white E46 M3 a few years ago
and was told by the dealer that under no circumstances would
they buy it back of him as they would not be able to resell a white M3.
Funny how things change.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Quite a nice car. If you like that sort of thing. :wink:

Looks the mutts nutts. 

The adaptive headlights on the e46 do move when stationary with engine on - in fact it the only time one ever notices them.

Watch it with cold tyres in the cold weather that is coming on. Have fun.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Lovely car - AW & carbon roof - fantastic.

I know what you mean re: gadgets and gizmos. The toys in the newer beemers are fantastic. Really winds me up that I get NONE of them in the Z4 ///M 

Congrats anyway and enjoy!


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

adaptive lights work on mine when stationary although its not an M3

You need to have the light switch to auto for them to work

Manually putting the headlights on will not allow the adaptive headlights to work


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic Leg. And great write up. I have only seen one on the road - it was red - and considering it's the weakest colour IMO, and it still looked good, I bet yours in white is the dog's danglies. Congratulations.

PS Be careful on those fast but sharp motorway slip roads. Soon after getting my 911, I became a bit cocky with drifting the tail out on roundabouts, and almost ended up facing the wrong way on said slip road.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

M3 looks excellent mate - stay safe and enjoy


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Doh! I had it on manual lights. Changed it to the Automatic setting and Adaptive works at standstill.

Perils of having the angel eyes on and switching them on and off manually! :wink: :roll:

Gets better by the day. In the Jeep today though, what a beasty THAT is. It has adaptive lights as well, basically when I go downhill they point downhill and uphill, get this....they point uphill! Amazing stuff eh!


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

Leg said:


> Doh! I had it on manual lights. Changed it to the Automatic setting and Adaptive works at standstill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Gets better by the day. In the Jeep today though, what a beasty THAT is. It has adaptive lights as well, basically when I go downhill they point downhill and uphill, get this....they point uphill! Amazing stuff eh!


The Yanks have always been at the forefront of Automotive engineering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice Rich, i'm sure you are well chuffed 

Still think red lesther would have looked better :roll:

M is the way forward i'll say..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

finaly a car that suit's your manner's

good luck with it.

Let's hope sometime you will bring him over their where it is "born".....The Nordschleife-Nurburgring, instead of polishing waxing and taking pictures from it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This is the M3 from a dutch owner. Car will get a fase2 tuning (600hp)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Doh! I had it on manual lights. Changed it to the Automatic setting and Adaptive works at standstill.
> 
> Perils of having the angel eyes on and switching them on and off manually! :wink: :roll:
> 
> Gets better by the day. In the Jeep today though, what a beasty THAT is. It has adaptive lights as well, basically when I go downhill they point downhill and uphill, get this....they point uphill! Amazing stuff eh!


I recall the M5 adap lights moved when stationary but on Audi's they don't & only work when moving.

Not sure you're correct about them being adaptive on the vertical though, i've never heard of that. Left & Right they will do but not sure they rise & fall as part fo the adaptive set-up. They will self level vertically based on for instance weight in the boot etc. but not adaptive.

Tis a slightly fun feature on the twisties though, but i'd not pay as an option as it's really difficult to notice any great difference.

Car looks good though. You still enjoying it?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I have the adaptive lights on my XKR and I'd agree about them being fun but not that much practical use. If I didn't know they were on the car, I probably wouldn't notice, but I do quite like how they light up the road ahead especially when pulling out of dark junctions.

Also, when I start the car up, the lights do a swivel thing which again is quite cool, but a bit pointless.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

I tend to disgree with the above

I first thought they were a waste of time (luckily they came with the visibility pack including xenons and adaptive lighting for 360 notes)

However when around chippening Norton last year late at night they were so good on the country lanes

Not sure i owuld pay for them but they were included in the pack

When manovering the extra cornering lights also aid visibilty


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have to agree with Whitter45 above, I certainly notice them on a dark country road - and that's the vast of majority of roads where I live. Probably more noticable after getting out of a car without adaptive lights then getting back into mine - I like them :wink:

Graham


----------

